#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Северный Казахстан или куда поехать посвятится.

## Дмитрий Малахов

Соотечественники мои! живу в прекрасном городе Кустанай. В округе нет ни одного буддисткого храма (буддизм принял в свое время в Росии, в Туве). Подскажите какой нибудь монастырь у нас поблизости!
заранее спасибо!

----------


## Николай Чумаков

Здравствуйте! Я тоже из Кустаная. Меня зовут Николай. nacilingvist@gmail.com. Пишите, будем общаться)

----------


## Дмитрий Малахов

Может тогда мне адрес майла дашь, а то я человек средневекового воспитания, не умею ничем кроме майла пользоваться...

----------


## Dondhup

Насколько я понимаю буддийские монастыри и храмы есть только в Бурятии, Туве, Калмыкии, Москве и Санкт-Петербурге 
Дхарма центры распространены несколько шире.
Но если рядом нет даже Дхарма-центра, можно скачивать Учение из интернета в аудио-видео формате и по возможности ездить к Учителям.

----------


## Won Soeng

http://www.fergananews.com/article.php?id=6387



> Практически каждый коренной алматинец знает о «Капчагайских Буддах» - наскальных изображениях в урочище Тамгалы-Тас на реке Или в 100 километрах от южной столицы Казахстана. Многие считают, что это единственный буддийский памятник на современной территории республики. Еще большее число граждан уверено в том, что буддизм - абсолютно чуждое для страны явление. Попытаемся проверить.
> От фотографа Олега Белялова мы слышали о так называемой «Текелийской стеле» - камне с изображением буддийской символики в предгорьях Джунгарского Алатау недалеко от города Текели, и о раскопках буддийского храма в деревне Кайлык (Антоновка) на территории Алма-Атинской области. Поэтому наш маршрут определился в сторону озера Алаколь, часть которого выходит на Алма-Атинскую область, а другая – уже в Восточно-Казахстанскую. По пути мы решили попытаться отыскать эти памятники буддийской истории.

----------


## Won Soeng

http://buddhismofkazakhstan.kz/

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

Наму-Мё-Хо-Рэн-Гэ-Кё! Уважаемый Дмитрий, приглашаю вас для практики в Алматы, где я организовал небольшое Место Пути. Мой телефон + 7 777 9109402. Имайл - lotusdervish@gmail.com. Так же у нас есть постоянно действующее Место Пути в Бишкеке + 996 555 359768. В конце августа к нам должен приехать наш учитель Тэрасава-сэнсэй. Так же есть буддисты Гелукпа в Уральске. А если говорить о буддистких памятниках, то на территории Казахстана находится окло сорока буддистских археологических памятников джунгарского приода. А в глубокой древности предки казахов - саки и тюрки исповедовали буддизм.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (06.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2011)

----------

